# Rustic dinning room hutch



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

What y'all think? Built this hutch for my fiancÃ© and she loves it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Everything is going to fall off LOL

I like it, looks rustic and reminds me of a barn


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks great! What stain is that? I like it.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

You did a very good job


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

It's called Jacob Bean


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, congrats!


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks y'all rustic coffee table coming up next


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boudreaux said:


> It's called Jacob Bean


Thanks!


----------

